# Kangertech ceramic coil



## Alex (27/1/16)



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## DaveH (27/1/16)

Interesting - with Tungsten wire.
DaveH


----------



## Comfort Vape (27/1/16)

Where do one get these?


----------

